# TV de tubo ¿Peligros?



## Limbo (Ago 9, 2011)

Buenas,

Pues eso, ¿Que precauciones debo de tomar al abrir una TV de tubo catodico? 

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2011)

Capacitores de fuente cargados a 310 Vdc , se descargan con una lámpara serie.

Chupete del tubo cargado como capacitor a 30.000 Vdc , se ata un cable a un destornillador , la otra punta del cable se ata a la masa del tubo o al chasis del tv y entonces se introduce con cuidado el destornillador por debajo del chupete , solo se debe tocar el plástico , si hace chispa esperar unos 10 segundos y repetir la operación.

saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2011)

cucas, lauchas...................


----------



## Limbo (Ago 11, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> cucas, lauchas...................


jaja Hombre fernando, tengo entendido que hay mas peligros que animalejos varios..


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

Aráznidos autóptonos...disfrazados de ácaros.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2011)

Debes fijarte si es de fuene aislada o no, eso te das cuenta mirando lo sigiuiente, si la conección del sinto sale directo al exterior, el chasis esta aislado de la red, pero si dale un cabldel mimos a un receptaculo cuadrado donde esta la toma para antena, alli estas frente a un TV con chasisis vivo, por otro lado al dar vuelta la placa, en los que tiene fuente ailada por lo general se destaca el sector de la fuente a simple vista y el trasformador chopper que se ve que la franja sin cobre o pistas que rode la fuente pasa justo por abajo del mismo.

Otra forma de descargar el capactior de entrada es utilizar un PTC de los que se utilzan el desmagnetizado de los TRC


----------



## Limbo (Ago 11, 2011)

> si la conección del sinto sale directo al exterior, el chasis esta  aislado de la red, pero si dale un cabldel mimos a un receptaculo  cuadrado donde esta la toma para antena, alli estas frente a un TV con  chasisis vivo,


¿Te refieres a si esta puesto a masa el chasis o una lamina de cobre?

En un principio me preocupe de informarme porque hay varios sitios que dicen que puede ser mortal una descarga de una tv, pero lo que no dicen es que partes son criticas y por eso preguntaba..

Resumiendo, solo es peligroso el condensador de filtrado de la fuente, el flyback y lo del chasis a tierra o no.. ¿si?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> jaja Hombre fernando, tengo entendido que hay mas peligros que animalejos varios..


................................................................



Electronec dijo:


> Aráznidos autóptonos...disfrazados de ácaros.


 
nop, para mi se referia a algunos clientes.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola Limbo 
Como Dijo....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ....Chupete del tubo cargado como capacitor a 30.000 Vdc , se ata un cable a un destornillador....



Nunca se te ocurra Jugar con ese "Chupon" (El que esta Incrustado a la Pantalla) si es que aprecias tu vida...
los aparatos con RTC (Monitores, TVs), Tienen un Componente llamado FLYBACK qeu elva la Tensión de 220 o 110 vol (Linea eléctrica) a mas de 20000 Voltios!...solo Para poder iluminar lo que se sea que contenga en el tubo (la parte de vidrio), para que tu desde tu sofa disfrutes tu TV,
Pero aun Apagada tu TV Toda esta energia se Almacena en algun Capacitor..Ten Cuidado


----------



## elgriego (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola Limbo,como estas ,para descargar el trc ,se procede ,de la manera en que lo describe el colega Dosmetros,En Los años que tengo en el gremio ,usando ese metodo nunca recibi una descarga del anodo del trc,si las recibi por dejar el chupete ,sobre la mesa para realizar alguna prueba y es dolorosa,no olvidemos que son 28kv a muy baja corriente ,pero sacude fuerte,por eso si alguien quiere dejar el chupete colgando lo mejor es meterlo en un frasco de vidrio ,y como otra precaucion en lo que respecta a los trc ,Yo agregaria,a todo lo ya dicho ,que se debe tener cuidado ,con no golpear el cañon del trc ,o la placa del tubo (ampli rgb)ya que esta parte del vidrio es extremadamente fina ,y un golpecito puede provocar la rotura del mismo ,inutilizandolo.  



Pd El trc se descarga con el tv desenchufado.....!

Pd2 El alto voltage se almacena en el trc ,en un capacitor al  que denominamos aquadag,y esta formado por la pintura de grafito externa que recubre al trc y otra capa similar interna,el vidrio actua de dielectrico,este capacitor denominado acuadag es el filtro de la fuente de M.A.T. Muy alta tension y es este el que es capas de almacenar el alto voltage ,a veces ,durante meses sin actividad,por eso ante la duda es conveniente descargarlo,algunos colegas,que se dedican a la venta de tubos, dicen que lo ideal, es descargarlo con una resistencia ,es decir lentamente ,ya que el corto directo ,si bien descarga el condensador casi totalmente ,muchas veces un tubo aparentente descargado,recupera parte de su energia ,y si no tomamos la precaucion de descargarlo nuevamente ,podemos llegar a recibir una descarga bastante desagradable.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Se me hace que a diferencia de todos ustedes yo tengo otro punto de vista....

El mayor peligro de esos televisores es el tubo mismo...

Veo que ninguno de ustedes se animo (estupidamente) a romper uno

*Explotan!!! en realidad Implota y luego explota* en varios pedazos de vidrios muy grandes y filosos que vuelan a altas velocidades...

yo tuve suerte en mi única experiencia rompiendo tubos de no cortarme ni nada..

*No lo hagan!!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Cuando tiro algún aparato con tubo , antes le rompo el cuello , o el piquito de dónde le hacen vacío (entre las patas de conección eléctrica)

De esa forma no explota y tampoco puede hacerlo aunque lo rompan 

Saludos !


----------



## elgriego (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Se me hace que a diferencia de todos ustedes yo tengo otro punto de vista....
> 
> El mayor peligro de esos televisores es el tubo mismo...
> 
> ...



Hola DJ DRACO como estas ,se ve que nunca viste ,a los muchachos cartoneros ,que los juntan por el vidrio,ellos ,realmente la tienen clara,hacen lo siguiente le dan un golpe en el cuello del cañon en el lugar donde esta el zocalo y santo remedio,entra aire lentamente, y ya no hay ni explosion ni implosion,te dire que los tubos actuales,es decir los de 30años hasta ahora son sumamente seguros ,jodidos eran los de la epoca del blanco y negro ,recuerdo haber visto ,unos que tenian una abrazadera alrrededor ,esos eran un peligro ,sobre todo para el tecnico que los manipulaba.  

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

sisi eso lo sabia tambien...mi abuelo (viejo tecnico electronico) rompió un tv asi...

pero el problema es cuando sin querer (o queriendo en mi caso) le haces un hueco importante jajaja

igual tengan cuidado vieja


----------



## Limbo (Ago 11, 2011)

Yo ya no sé si abrir la television o tirarla a la basura...
Asi dicho da miedo abrirla.. 

¿Sabeis algun video que muestren un TV por dentro y expliquen que hay que hacer para que no sea peligroso? Por lo menos para tener una idea de qu eme voy a encontrar una vez abierto el TV..


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 12, 2011)

Buenas Limbo, no sé exactamente para que quieres abrir tu TRC, pero en mis epocas de estudiante me "acojonaban" esos chismes.
Te puedo aconsejar, que si no tienes que tocar el tubo, mejor que mejor, pero si realmente tienes que hacerlo, con mil ojos, y no habrá problema alguno...asegurate donde pones el dedito, y te ahorrarás sustos. El tubo de cristal es sensible, pero no más que una bombilla, la ventosa, cuanto menos la toques mejor, si la sacas, mantenla a la vista (y entre todo me ha parecido cojonudo el consejo de ponerla en un frasco de cristal). Usa herramientas que tengan mangos aislados...etc...etc...etc...

Hay que tenerles respeto, pero sin miedo 

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Ago 12, 2011)

> Buenas Limbo, no sé exactamente para que quieres abrir tu TRC, pero en mis epocas de estudiante me "acojonaban" esos chismes.


Tengo una tv para tirar y quiero reciclar componentes como hago con todo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Capacitores de fuente cargados a 310 Vdc , se descargan con una lámpara serie.
> 
> Chupete del tubo cargado como capacitor a 30.000 Vdc , se ata un cable a un destornillador , la otra punta del cable se ata a la masa del tubo o al chasis del tv y entonces se introduce con cuidado el destornillador por debajo del chupete , solo se debe tocar el plástico , si hace chispa esperar unos 10 segundos y repetir la operación.
> 
> saludos !


 
Y a partir de ahí lo destripás toooooodooooooo


----------



## Limbo (Ago 12, 2011)

> Y a partir de ahí lo destripás toooooodooooooo


jaja arghhh arghhh a desoldar, mi patron!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

pero claro! que tanto miedo ni miedo...mientras no rompas el tubo todo bien...yo desarmé cientos de televisores y jamás me pasó nada con ninguno...y si le robé muchos componentes...

metele mano  sin miedo!


----------



## Limbo (Nov 28, 2011)

Buenas,

Reabro el tema. En otros sitios de internet he leido que el flyback tambien queda cargado..¿es cierto? ¿Hay que descargar el tubo y el flyback?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

al descargar el tubo como dijo dosmetros también se descarga el flyback


----------



## Limbo (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah ok, pero el problema es que tengo una placa sin el tubo, el cable del chupete esta cortado y no sé como hacerlo..

Dejo este link que he visto en youtube por si a alguien le interesa:


----------



## pandacba (Nov 29, 2011)

la carga que pueda quedar en un fly-back es insignificante, ya que las capacidades del triplicador estan formados por las capacidades que se dan entre el arrollamiento y el aislante, la capacidad del tubo es enorme frente al los pocos pf del fly back ya que esta dada por la superficie de la capa negra.....


----------



## Limbo (Dic 1, 2011)

> la carga que pueda quedar en un fly-back es insignificante, ya que las  capacidades del triplicador estan formados por las capacidades que se  dan entre el arrollamiento y el aislante, la capacidad del tubo es  enorme frente al los pocos pf del fly back ya que esta dada por la  superficie de la capa negra.....


Entonces si no hay TRC ¿no hay peligro alguno? Exceptuando los condensadores de la fuente claro..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

Exactamente Limbo


----------



## Limbo (Dic 1, 2011)

> Exactamente Limbo


Entonces no entiendo porque dicen que dejar el chupete al aire es peligroso.. y que mejor meterlo en un tarro de cristal..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

Noooooooooo , salvo que se te ocurra probar la plaqueta enchufándola . . .  y que encima funcione


----------



## Limbo (Dic 1, 2011)

jajaja okasss 
Muy graciosa la foto D


----------



## fernandob (Dic 1, 2011)

el tubo  es peligroso , y mas cuanto mas grande es o de cuanto mas alto te cae:


----------



## Limbo (Dic 1, 2011)

El gato esta de buen ver eh..


----------

